# Gloved Paws and Tight Bras (18+ Only)



## Azrion/Zhalo (Nov 16, 2020)

Usually I don’t do this, but I’m here to tell you all about a potential idea or 2 that I’ve got in mind! How might any of you feel about a melting pot of ideas that consists of cute and perhaps even busty girls donning some boxing gloves and taking it to the ring to settle out whatever differences they may have? There will be non-serious fighting, maybe even some snuggling and hot clenching to be had, or perhaps something ‘more’! And of course, not everyone has to be centered around the idea of fighting!

1. Fem x Fem/Futa character match is preferred, or Male x Female if that’ll work. Stronger girls are the most preferred of all!

2. Your character doesn’t necessarily have to be experienced with how to box! The story can certainly be made with this in mind if so wished upon!

3. This can either be a short-term thing or a long-term deal with a story to it if you’re feeling like tossing some ideas around since I’m willing to hear them!

4. I expect some level of literacy and detail! Doesn’t need to be excessive, but showing a lack of effort will be rewarded with a very quick loss of my interest

5. Not exactly the kinkiest! Lighter ones are fine if agreed upon, but things that belong in the restroom and vore are off the table with no room for negotiation. *At all*.

Profit! This is the most important step, which is basically when I tell you to throw a private message my way if you’re at all interested in fun-times! I also prefer doing stuff over Discord as a side note, and I can always give more details about this if you do wish!


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Nov 26, 2020)

Ring-a-ding, this is still a thing! Just send a ping to the crimson-scaled king!


----------



## fawlkes (Nov 29, 2020)

Hello there, I'm curious to know if boxing is all that you have in mind for this one? I only noticed this after putting up my own ad for a kinky wrestling match.


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Nov 29, 2020)

fawlkes said:


> Hello there, I'm curious to know if boxing is all that you have in mind for this one? I only noticed this after putting up my own ad for a kinky wrestling match.


Not everything that happens in the story (once that’s decided upon and sorted out) will be about boxing, but it will play a part in it


----------



## fawlkes (Nov 29, 2020)

I ask as my Fursona Roxanne isn't very experienced in boxing at all, hence the question about wrestling. I'm not sure how it would act out, to be honest.


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Nov 29, 2020)

fawlkes said:


> I ask as my Fursona Roxanne isn't very experienced in boxing at all, hence the question about wrestling. I'm not sure how it would act out, to be honest.


Oh righty, I forgot to add that to the original post (it should be in there now though), but the story can be made either with that in mind or as the focus of it, so it’s not a huge issue


----------



## fawlkes (Nov 29, 2020)

I don't mind a bit of socialising after the fact, but like the fighting to be the focus. Do you have examples of previous encounters I can read to see how it's handled?


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Dec 21, 2020)

Ring-a-ding, here’s a ping to announce this is still a thing!


----------

